# Take (medication)



## airelibre

How do you say take, in the sense of taking medicine or taking a sip of a drink.

That's all for now, thanks to whoever answers.


----------



## ystab

ליטול תרופות (past tense 3ms נטל) would be my choice.

לקחת תרופות is also common. In addition, maybe under Arab influence, or maybe because you take pills with water, many say לשתות תרופות. I personally don't like this variant.  

Regarding sipping, ללגום is of a bit high register. In colloquial speech I say לקחת שלוק.


----------



## airelibre

Thanks, that's great.

Your answer about ליטול / נטל has raised another question for me though. I haven't noticed verbs like this before. I mean, I know that the infinitive of נפל is ליפול but I hadn't noticed that the nun disappears.
Is this nun-assimilation?
Do all kal verbs starting with nun in the root lose it in the infinitive?


----------



## ystab

It is indeed a nun-assimilation, but in this verb group of חסרי פ"נ assimilation is not consistent, especially in the infintive.

Here is the general rule according to the Hebrew Academy:
בשם הפועל של בניין קל(2) הנו"ן מתקיימת. למשל: לִנְסֹעַ, לִנְטֹעַ,  לִנְגֹּחַ. לצד צורות המקור לִנְדֹּר, לִנְטֹל, לִנְפֹּל מותרות הצורות  לִדֹּר, לִטֹּל, לִפֹּל (שנוצרו בלשון חכמים). בפעלים אחדים המקור הוא על  דרך גזרת פ"י ואלה הם: לָטַעַת (גם לִנְטֹעַ), לָגַעַת (גם לִנְגֹּעַ),  לָגֶשֶׁת, לָשֵׂאת, לָתֵת.
(http://hebrew-academy.huji.ac.il/hahlatot/GrammarDecisions/netiyyat-hapoal/Pages/Ch3D024.aspx)


----------



## airelibre

I see, best to just carry on learning on a case-by-case basis then.


----------



## arielipi

בכל מקרה לא אמורים לבטא את ה-נ' בפעלים אלה


----------



## airelibre

arielipi said:


> בכל מקרה לא אמורים לבטא את ה-נ' בפעלים אלה



למה אתה מתכוון? כשיש שני צורות, כמו ליפול ולנפול?


----------



## arielipi

אכן כן אווירליברה.


----------



## ystab

arielipi said:


> בכל מקרה לא אמורים לבטא את ה-נ' בפעלים אלה



I beg to disagree.


----------



## arielipi

you dont say linsoa, you say lisoa, same for linpol, linzol, lintor and many more


----------



## origumi

arielipi said:


> you dont say linsoa


https://www.safa-ivrit.org/form/lisoa.php


----------



## arielipi

וזה מצחיק בעיקר כי מלמדים את מה שאני אמרתי ולא את מה שהאקדמיה אומרת.
מה גם שהגיחוך הוא שהם כותבים בעצמם לסוע ב
url
ולא לנסוע


----------

